# Purse Culvert, Loughborough, Leicestershire - Oct '15



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

*History*

Winding through the middle of Loughborough is Woodbrook. Since 1870, Woodbrook has mainly been below ground. This was following a Cholera outbreak in 1848.
This section of the brook starts after Bridge Street and eventually flows beneath the canal.
This is more a section of culverts rather than a single culvert. The majority of which is roughly 5ft high.

*Explore*

On our way to Handbag Culvert>http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...-handbag-culvert-loughborough-march-15-a.html, we decided to look down stream to see where it enters the canal. Both of us suspecting a smaller culvert ran parallel with the canal, we found it across the road. from Handbag.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






(10)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

What hurts worst, you thighs or your back?! 
Brilliant 'splore tho, thanks for sharing


----------

